# Stream pixelated when moving (For Twitch)



## Yennot (Aug 25, 2021)

Hello everyone, i saw that there is a lot of people who have this problem, and none of the fixs gave work for me.
I'm on streamlabs OBS, i use AMD encod and i fixed a bit rate at 6000, everything else i set to default 
On the video part the canvas is 1080p and the output is the same, the downscale filter is Lanczos and common fps value at 59.94
I tried many many settings, the stream is always very smooth, but there is a high pixelisation.
I tried on record to put for exemple bit rate at 37k and like that i don't have pixels and it's perfect but twitch doesn't handle that much
On speed test i have a download of 900mb/s and an upload of 500mb/s 
For the pc :
Processor : R5 3600
RAM : 16gb 3200mhz
GPU : Aorus Rx5700XT
Mb : Aorus b450 elite 
HDD of 1TB and SSD of 1TB
Watercooling : MSI coreliquid 240R
Alim : Seasonic 620W
It's been a long time i'm trying to fix this problem and i can't find anything, so if you have a solution i'll take it ! 
Thanks for reading


----------



## Kraezy (Aug 25, 2021)

You *WILL *have pixilation.

6000 will not give you pixelation free stream at 1080p/60 , there's just not enough bitrate to cover that resolution, especially in high movement games.

You need to downscale to either 1080p/30 or 720p60 _(advised) _if you want to reduce pixelation.


----------



## Yennot (Aug 25, 2021)

Oh, alright, well i downscaled to 720/60, i do have less pixelisation, but i still have some :/


----------



## Harold (Aug 25, 2021)

It's impossible to completely eliminate pixelation on streams


----------



## MajorDrumKill (Aug 25, 2021)

Definitely best to output at 720p60 for streaming to Twitch. 6000 bitrate is just simply not enough to make anything look clean above that (MAYBE 1600x900, but even then, it's still noticeable). I also hear Bicubic filter is the best one to use as Lanczos is more for upscaling. I don't know how true that is, but worth a try.


----------



## Yennot (Aug 25, 2021)

Oh alright, but so i'm not satisfied with how it looks, i mean on a phone you don't see anything, but if you go fullscreen with a computer, you'll clearly see them :/


----------



## Yennot (Aug 25, 2021)

Yeah, i found Bicubic to be a bit better ^^


----------



## Yennot (Aug 25, 2021)

But so well, I guess i'll have to wait that Twitch allows more than 6000 bitrate to do a clean stream  :C


----------



## MajorDrumKill (Aug 25, 2021)

Yennot said:


> Oh alright, but so i'm not satisfied with how it looks, i mean on a phone you don't see anything, but if you go fullscreen with a computer, you'll clearly see them :/


Yep... this is normal. You are fullscreening something less than your monitor's resolution so that will be expected. I too found myself obsessing over things like this, but really no one would be doing that on the regular. :)


----------



## Yennot (Aug 26, 2021)

Alright, well i'll go with those setting then, and hope that viewers won't put my stream in fullscreen on their computer ^^ 
But thanks for all those answers guys, and have fun :D


----------



## Kraezy (Aug 26, 2021)

In all honesty I think very few people watch Twitch in fullscreen.

I run my streams
Canvas: 2560x1440
Output: 1536x864
6000 bitrate

And they're pretty much spot on as you'd see on most Affiliated setups.
Though I switch to another profile (720p60) if streaming anything high paced.

Also ensure you're watching your stream back at Source rate
Settings > Quality > i.e 720p/60 *(Source)

This will view the stream at the streamers pushed bitrate, rather than the lower suggested bitrate Twitch imposes for non affiliated streamers or above.   Or auto-switches if end user watching has a slow connection etc.*


----------

